# The Worst Nightmare... Everyones Fear. +video Added



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

8 am this morning.... my 8foot 300 gallon , split open


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Holy Jeebus... was the tank not sitting level?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

OUCH.

what kind of collateral you looking at? Floors okay?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

floors and everything is okay. just lots of water... mopped everything up after it was all over. im pretty positive the tank was level. theres no braces ontop of the tank tho. im going to take that whole side off... add braces. then put the side back on.

omg man...


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

marco said:


> floors and everything is okay. just lots of water... mopped everything up after it was all over. im pretty positive the tank was level. theres no braces ontop of the tank tho. im going to take that whole side off... add braces. then put the side back on.
> 
> omg man...


wow how much water escaped b4 you noticed? Where your Ps at?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

still in the tank with 6 inches of water with a canister filter running in it. till i figure out wtf im going to do.... i got a 75 gallon im gunna setup, for a few days


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW. That really sucks, but if i am seeing the pics right it looks like you only have a split and no panes of glass are busted.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

HOLY SMOKES









good thing it hasn't sold yet!

ill stick with my acrylic


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow man,
Bad deal..
Really not something I would want to endure.

Is that laminate flooring?


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

dammmmmmmmm mannnn.....you got me thinking bout taking down my tank right about now .......that was one of my biggest fears with my 180gal .


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

That just detered me from buying my planed 180







& holy crap that must have been one heck of a clean-up!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

dmackey said:


> dammmmmmmmm mannnn.....you got me thinking bout taking down my tank right about now .......that was one of my biggest fears with my 180gal .


your 180 has 1'' glass.. you don't have to worry


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Thats crazy I can't imagine having to go through that with my 180:/ This is why center braces are important.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> Thats crazy I can't imagine having to go through that with my 180:/ This is why center braces are important.


Center braces are only important when thick glass isn't used. You can have very large rimless/ braceless tanks such as elos, but they cost a ton because the glass is so thick


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ and weigh a ton cause the glass is so sick.

Back on topic, god dam... I'm sure the sound woke you up... I know I would poop my pants if that happened to me.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow.... Lucky the whole tank didn't collapse.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Was this the tank u were selling for like 4 grand? Or a car trade? Bc that's quite a coincidence.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

damn that sux...that's why I have my big tanks in the basement by a sump drain


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

STart a project and build a nice high quality wood frame, repair tank... Or you could get some glass cut and make some new top braces.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

make top braces like this? Maybe buy a canopy to hide them.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

OMG!!! that really sucks it certainly would be an nightmare to have 300 gal of water runing through the living rooms floor not to mention about the fish....









Hope you sort out this all soon man keep us posted.

Cheers.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

who makes that aqaurium, looks like glasscages.com? not dogging anything im just curious


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Damn sorry to hear about this that tank is nice as hell. I hope you get everything fixed and get it up and running again.

I got an empty 180 waiting for some Terns & Caribe. Should I fill it so the seals don't weaken


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah i had a glass cages 180 and sold it before i ever set it up b/c i was affraid of the same thing !


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> yeah i had a glass cages 180 and sold it before i ever set it up b/c i was affraid of the same thing !


whats wrong with GC?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm replacing my 180 within the next 2 weeks, just for this reason. The seals look like they are getting weak. I've had a big tank let go in the past, and it doesn't take long for all that water to be on the floor. I'd rather do it on my time, then have a big emergency clean up to do.

If you decide to reseal the tank. Do all the seals! If one let go like that, they are all ready to go. I have found that if the floor isn't supported properly, even walking across the room will flex a big tank like that, and cause it to let go.

Good luck on the next tank, or this one if you decide to fix it,

Blue


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

How can You tell if the Seems are begining to go??


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Jon87 said:


> How can You tell if the Seems are begining to go??


if you see bubbles in the sylicone, algea and gaps missing from the sylicone
its time to reseal

this is why all of my big tanks are acrylic and the little ones are glass

sorry for your mishap marco.....its happened to me twice 300g and a 100g


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

DAMN! Sorry bro! THIS is the reason I haven't upgraded my tank from 125 to a 240 or 300. I INSIST on getting my basement finished first, and will deal with the required effort to do weekly water changes until I can move my rhom into a bigger tank in the basement.

I always thought braced glass was better than the acrylic tanks, because I've heard of more catastrophic failures with the large acrylic variety. Anyone have more insight? It really has me second guessing my move to a larger tank as I was assuming I would need/want glass.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

wow that really sucks, how long did you have the tank set up before it did that and did you buy it used?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

What a nightmare!!!

I hope you get it all sorted out...


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

That video was gold man, I bet if you post it around the internet you'll get enough hits and make enough money to replace it.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

HGI said:


> That video was gold man, I bet if you post it around the internet you'll get enough hits and make enough money to replace it.


yea that's real tihs bru , hope you can shake back marco..........im still like damm dude tank actually busted....shake back man i know easier said then done......


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

man I would've flipped... it sounds like your meh with it lmao.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ugh, LAME!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry about your luck Marco, it truley is a nightmare


----------



## voyuer (Mar 13, 2010)

its no way a consalation but you got a great vid out of it at least you were in to save the fish it could have turned out realy bad if you were at work i admire your calmness i think id have been like a histerical bitch!!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

WOW man,
That really sucks.

Its crazy.

Thank god my tank is in my furnace room on concrete and a drain in the middle of the room. I wouldnt know what to do if it wasnt.

Howed u clean it all up?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I've had a glass cages aquarium set up for over 3 years now with no problems.

I'm sure this has been said a dozen times already but the seam went most likely because the tank wasnt level or was on an uneven surface.

One of your best friends when it comes to aquariums is styrofoam! I never set up a tank without it.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Damn that sucks man! Hope it all works out for you though!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

blbig50 said:


> Damn that sucks man! Hope it all works out for you though!


I don't see how Marco's situation is going to work out. lol


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I've had a glass cages aquarium set up for over 3 years now with no problems.
> 
> I'm sure this has been said a dozen times already but the seam went most likely because the tank wasnt level or was on an uneven surface.
> 
> One of your best friends when it comes to aquariums is styrofoam! I never set up a tank without it.


He bought the tank used, who knows how old those seams were.

Hope the flood didnt cause too much damage Marco.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

is it repairable? how much would it cost? is it simply just a bunch of silicone?


----------

